# City of Athens sailing ship model



## Pauli (Apr 23, 2011)

I have inherited a half model boat from my great grandfather. The name of the boat is "City of Athens", and I am wondering if this represents a "real" boat. My great grandfather lived from 1854-1936, first in Scotland and then in Canada. 
I have attached a picture. Can anyone help?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

There was a City of Athens built by Robert Steele of iron at Sunderland in 1866, yard number 55, 1190 bm, 1199 reg, 222.9 - 34.2 - 22,8, for George Smith & Sons / City Line. She was Norwegian with the name Athena from 1900, bought by J. Johansen of Kristiania/Oslo. The ship was lost in Morant Bay Jamaica 11.11.1909. It might be mentioned that Robert Steele was a well known builder of clipper ships, and though I have not found a picture of the ship, I find it likely that the model is meant to represent the City of Athens built by him.


----------



## Pauli (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for your fast response! I now have some information to work with.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

George Smith was a Glasgow shipowner, seeing that your great grandfather was from Scotland that may be worth mentioning. You might try an enquiry at Glasgow Museum of Transport. (Or The National Maritime Museum at Greenwich.) 

I do, as mentioned, find your model likely to represent an iron ship made by Robert Steele in 1866.


----------



## Pauli (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks again. It is amazing what information is out there - the forum really works! I am quite unfamiliar with ships of any sort, so I want to ask if a sailing vessel as in the photo could be made of iron?


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I think you will find that Robert Steele's yard was at Greenock.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, I have now found that Japottinger - got it mixed up with William Pile's perhaps? Thanks for the correction.(Thumb) 

Yes sailing ships were built of iron, and steel - more so in Britain than other places. I believe the painted port hull with light grey beneath, as on the model, were typical of iron ships.


----------



## Bandade01 (Jun 4, 2012)

*S.S. City of Athens*

I have an old clock with the following inscription on it:

PRESENTED TO MISS NELLIE KENTLAND ON THE OCCASION OF HER LEAVING THE S.S. CITY OF ATHENS FEB 1905

This was the first time that I had found information on this vessel so just wanted to enclose the information

Walter Charlton


----------



## Pauli (Apr 23, 2011)

Interesting tidbit. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Bandade01
If your clock has SS City of Athens on it, that means a steamer, so it is a different one. The SS City of Athens was a passenger vessel completed in 1901. 5,600 gross tons, 430 feet long, 50 feet wide. 
Bob


----------



## DONMAC66 (Sep 6, 2020)

I am picking up on this post some years on however if you are still interested I have a copy of a detailed diary written by my great-great-uncle who sailed as a passenger on the "City of Athens" to and from Calcutta in 1879. Came across this website whilst looking for original images of the ship which the diary confirms was built by *Robert Steele & Co *of *Greenock* in *1866* and was owned by *George Smith & Sons *of *Glasgow* and commanded by *Captain John Carnaghan* at the time of my ancestor's voyage.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

This is not the _City of Athens_, but is a typical Scottish-built iron-hulled sailing ship of similar design -


----------



## DONMAC66 (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes indeed - Another 3 Masted Iron Sailing Ship - Built by Barclay, Curle & Co Ltd in Glasgow in 1880 - Very nice model!


----------

